# Dead Xbox :(



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wasn't sure whether to put this in the tech or gaming forum but picked here as some of you gaming types might be able to help.

I've got one of older style white Xbox consoles, was happily playing Forza Horizon and the console switched itself off.

Would not power on at all, although if I turn off the power at the wall, then back on and try it, the console comes on for a second or so then turns off. Once it's turned off once, it will not even respond to the power switch.

One rather dead Xbox, so I was looking to replace it but I want to be able to take off the hard drive and put it on whichever one I replace it with. Thing is I'm looking at a basic console package like this one -

www.tesco.com/direct/microsoft-xbox-360-4gb-console/209-4617.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=209-4617

Does anyone know if my hard drive will unclip and fit straight onto that model?


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

not really. i know at one microsoft were giving away free transfer kits which included a cable and a software cd. the cable plugs into your old hard drive and the new one and it apparently just transfers all your data over. i havenet used mine yet.

http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/live/transfer


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you for that link mate, I may need to invest in one of those kits.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

4gb aint going to be enough i dont think buddy.

Ive got the 250gb one & with all the updates that keep coming out it soon gets taken!

As for your old HD, there is a way to fit your old HD into the new slim version:






This video shows how, not to hard tbh. Just depends if you can be arsed!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I did think that 4g is next to nothing when I have various games installed and various updates for games like Forza. Ideally I want the old HDD in my new console really. 

Will watch that video when I'm on my lunch break and see what's what.

Theoretically swapping a hard disk in a PC is simple so I'm hoping it's fairly pain free as I'll just buy the 4gb console and swap it over.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> I did think that 4g is next to nothing when I have various games installed and various updates for games like Forza. Ideally I want the old HDD in my new console really.
> 
> Will watch that video when I'm on my lunch break and see what's what.
> 
> Theoretically swapping a hard disk in a PC is simple so I'm hoping it's fairly pain free as I'll just buy the 4gb console and swap it over.


Old HDD is the best way. I swapped my gamer tag via Pen drive as i didnt have a transfer kit, so i dont have all my old game data, but im not to fussed as my online stuff went.

If i had to do it again id just do as the video does


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks mate, that's really helpful.

Had a watch of that video, looks pretty straight forward actually. Was more concerned about the installation of the HDD in the new console rather than taking out of the old one as the old one is well out of warranty anyway. 

Looks like the new one is designed to have a new hard drive slotted in fairly easily anyway.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

If I remember correctly there is nothing to swap over in the 4gb model as it has 4gb of flash memory built in. You would probably need the hard drive caddy to fit your old hard drive into which then slots into the new 360. I had to replace my black slim Xbox earlier this year due to hard drive failure


----------



## DAN019780 (Jan 23, 2012)

You could try and fix it might be worth a go could be as simple ad this


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

allan1888 said:


> If I remember correctly there is nothing to swap over in the 4gb model as it has 4gb of flash memory built in. You would probably need the hard drive caddy to fit your old hard drive into which then slots into the new 360. I had to replace my black slim Xbox earlier this year due to hard drive failure


Looking at that video above, it doesnt appear you need a caddy for the hard drive as there is a bay for it.

Actually gone out and picked up a new black Xbox this evening, must admit it's a lot neater and better looking. Thought I had the Torx screwdrivers at home for the job, will have to borrow some from work though.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

When my old white one broke, I bought the basic 4gb new shape dismantled my old hard drive until it was just the drive and slotted it into the new one. very simple.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

you don't have to use the caddy for the hard drive, but its difficult to remove without it and you run the risk of damaging the connection in the xbox.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

davies20 said:


> As for your old HD, there is a way to fit your old HD into the new slim version:


The 'S' doesn't denote 'slim' on the Xbox 360 S


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

To be honest, once the HDD is in, it'll be staying there until I replace it with either the next generation Xbox or it eventually dies! lol 

It's a 60gb drive I have ready to go in, finally got my hands on the right set of Torxdrivers so should get it swapped over tonight.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Success, old HDD out and slotted into the back of the new Xbox with all my downloads and save games. Phew!!!!


----------

